# Kontakt Player Won't Install? Keep Showing Up in Not-installed



## ebirch3 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi there people! 

I am having a nightmare with Kontakt currently. So I am getting a new computer soon and so I wanted to make sure that all of my plugins are not on my old hardrive for when I make the transition. I saw that the default path for the 'Native instruments folder' was on my old hardive so I copied it over to my new drive and then deleted the old folder. Then I loaded cubase and Kontakt wasn't showing up. I tried making sure the VST manager in cubase was searching for the folder and that the file path in the Native Access app was changed. This still wasn't working so I just decided to put the folder back to where it orginally was but even that wouldn't work anymore. I tried reinstalling the Native access app and saw that the Kontakt player was showing up in the non-installed tab. I clicked the install button and got the error 'installing kontakt failed an unknown error occurred'. Eventually I managed to get it to install but then it didn't show up in the installed tab. Also upon logging out of Native Access and logging back in the Kontakt player showed back up in the uninstalled tab. This morning when I tried again I got the error "Native Access error message: Could not find downloader". That might have been my fault that last part as I think I may have accidently deleted it somehow. But surely everything is just done in the Native access app? Can I not just redownload it? Sorry for the giant message. 

I am on Windows 10 by the way  Any help would be very much appreciated. 

Cheers

Ewan


----------



## d.healey (Feb 25, 2021)

I can't quite tell from your post, do you want Kontakt, or Kontakt Player?


----------



## ebirch3 (Feb 25, 2021)

d.healey said:


> I can't quite tell from your post, do you want Kontakt, or Kontakt Player?


Well I just want Kontakt to work again like it did 1 day ago. I'm not sure what it is that I'm missing. I assume that image I shared above is the Kontakt player. I have all the contents downloaded it just seems what I am missing the actualy app player.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 25, 2021)

Yeah you shouldn't have just outright copied the NI folder over. Stuff is installed in multiple places on the hard drive, not a single folder.

This does seem to be a NA issue rather than Kontakt itself though. Does the download even start?


----------



## ebirch3 (Feb 25, 2021)

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah you shouldn't have just outright copied the NI folder over. Stuff is installed in multiple places on the hard drive, not a single folder.
> 
> This does seem to be a NA issue rather than Kontakt itself though. Does the download even start?


Oh really how would one normally go about the process? (I knew I shouldn't have attempted it haha) And yeah the download actually goes all the way to 100% and before it even showed up as completed but then it doesn't ever show up in the installed tab and upon logging in and out it shows up in un-installed again... :(


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 25, 2021)

OK so, try to download the installer like this:

1. Start download in NA, then immediately pause it
2. Go to your C: drive, enable hidden files/folders and you will see a native instruments tmp folder, open it
3. Inside the folder you will see a 'metalink' file, open it with a text editor and at the very bottom you will see the download link. Open it with your browser to start the download
4. You can now stop the download in NA.

After this you will get an ISO image which you can mount, and run installer from there.



ebirch3 said:


> Oh really how would one normally go about the process?



As for the process - you can only really copy the Kontakt Player libraries directly. You should always install the actual applications (Kontakt, FM8, Reaktor, etc.) from scratch through NA.


----------



## ebirch3 (Feb 25, 2021)

EvilDragon said:


> OK so, try to download the installer like this:
> 
> 1. Start download in NA, then immediately pause it
> 2. Go to your C: drive, enable hidden files/folders and you will see a native instruments tmp folder, open it
> ...


OMG YOU ARE A LIFE SAVER! IT WORKED. Wow thank you so much man really appreciate it, you just saved me so much stress. I wonder what caused those files to get all messed up when I moved it. I guess like you said just never try and move the folders themselves, but do it all through the app.


----------

